# How cameras pick up things you hadn't noticed!



## L I Jane (Jul 17, 2006)

I posted this pic on several forums not realizing 'til I recently looked at the pic & saw the hitchhiker in the pot.No one noticed so I didn't feel bad :rollhappy: 





This is dend laevifolium.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 17, 2006)

Holy cow you have a leopard in your pot GET IT OUT


----------



## L I Jane (Jul 17, 2006)

:rollhappy: :rollhappy: This was last year & I only noticed the pic this year!!Plant is still alive sans leopard slug!!


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 17, 2006)

I would have fainted... I hate slugs.


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 17, 2006)

I didn't see what you were talking about at first. Then you said slug and I saw it. I would have touched that thing before I would have known it was there. EWWWWW. I hate bugs.

I purchased a plant a while back and before I repotted it, gave it a good watering. A HUGE centipede crawled out of the mix and started winding it's way up around the plant. I was so freaked out I almost dropped the plant.


----------



## silence882 (Jul 17, 2006)

I was searching and searching and was like... damn that thing must be tiny...

And then a little while later... holy ****!

--Stephen


----------



## Heather (Jul 18, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> I was so freaked out I almost dropped the plant.



I had that happen and I DID drop the plant! 
All the way 15 feet off the back deck! 

Centipedes are the absolute worst. I hate them!!!


----------



## cdub (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm ok with most arthropods as long as they don't sneak up on me. That photo still makes me shudder a bit with the slug doing it's best rendition of "sneaking around." I've only had a couple small cockroaches setting up shop in one of my pots and I thought that was nasty. This ousts that by far. [Chris leaves to google 'leopard slug']


----------



## Heather (Jul 18, 2006)

It's cool though, how much it looks like a leopard!


----------



## L I Jane (Jul 18, 2006)

Cdub-- I don't know whether technically they call them leopard slugs.That's my name for them as everyone seems to know what I'm talking about.They are big sons of guns when they are streeeeeeetched out.Reminds me I must go out today & reapply my slug bait around the perimeters of my growing area outside.I've killed a number of them this summer.
For all you slug haters--they aren't so bad --only if you happen to step on one in bare feet :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 18, 2006)

It certainly was well camouflaged!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 18, 2006)

almost every time i (accidentally) touch them, i scream like a little girl. they're gross!


----------



## cdub (Jul 18, 2006)

OK i just realized that I called the "slug" and arthropod. Sheesh, I feel embarassed to be a biologist. Shame on me. If it is indeed a slug, it would then be a gastropod and therfore grouped in with the mollusks. Anyway you say it though I certainly have never come face to face with one of these!

I don't have a photograph, but a couple weeks ago I found something had made a mess of the soil in the pot with my Bletillas outside. So, I packed the soil back in and a toad jumped out and scared the crap out of me! I didn't scream but I definitely dropped the pot. I guess he liked the cool, damp soil and felt like taking a nap.

More stories of orchid pot "companions!"


----------



## johnndc (Jul 18, 2006)

Okay, don't hate me, but if you really hate centipedes, then you're gonna really hate this video - I hope this isnt too off topic. It's a bat-eating centipede. I wish I were joking. Trust me, I saw a small centipede a week after watching this video and almost lost it.


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 18, 2006)

That was disturbing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 19, 2006)

That thing could be the subject for a horror movie...


----------



## Sangii (Jul 19, 2006)

could we have a "gross" smiley here ? yuck, I hate slugs, there disgusting !


----------



## Heather (Jul 19, 2006)

I am not watching that video. I will go insane with fear.


----------



## lienluu (Jul 19, 2006)

Heather said:


> I am not watching that video. I will go insane with fear.



You almost saw it...


----------



## Heather (Jul 19, 2006)

lienluu said:


> You almost saw it...



You have to try harder than that, oh sneaky one....


----------

